# HS1132 Impeller noise engaging..!!



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to borrow my neighbour's Honda the other day as I had 3 driveways to do and with the freezing rain leaving a real thick crust, my 30-yr old Craftsman would not handle it without chains..(I sold the chains).. I have a very nice concrete driveway that I do not want chains to mess up.

Anywho.... When I engaged the impeller on his 1132 it made a God awful grinding noise and squealed every time I did that.... Seems ya cannot engage slowly like my lawn tractor or blower... It just grabs and makes a horrible noise.... Like the bearing in the "idler pully" is shot or something....

I mentioned to him after and he said "it's normal"... But I doubt it...(he is NO mechanic and has a hard time flushing the toilet...hehe)

I'm thinking this cannot be normal....something is F'd up somewhere... 

Any suggestions..? He says, we'll look at it in the spring...

It may not last that long by the sounds of it...

The reason I'm worried is when it dies, he will want to use my 30 yr. old Craftsman and will likely break it....

Anyone ever had similar issues..... I assume there is an "idler pully" that goes against the belt to engage the impeller...

Anyone got pics of that area..??

Thanx guys...

James


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The impeller spins at high speed and it usually has a fan type of noise. Notice the noise in the following video. The impeller bearing failure is a common issue and it could be the cause of the grinding noise you are mentioning.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, I've noticed the high speed "fan" type of noise with this machine.... But you may be right about the impeller bearing.... It's a "bad" sound on anything mechanical.

Makes me "cringe" everytime....

Thanx for the advice....

James


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

with the key off and the spark plug cap off you can go down and see if there is any front to back play with the impeller. If so the bearing is going bad.

also check the pins . I checked out a neighbors hs828 that had a similar problem. the pin was missing but the shaft was half welded to the shaft so it was still spinning but making a racket. loose pins are common too.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Thanx guys.... I went out when my neighbour was blowing his driveway... asked him to shut it down..... I then reached in the front and grabbed the impeller shaft and moved it up and down about 1/8" or so....Way too much play... I guess he is due for a new bearing...

Thanx again guys... Might have saved him further damage...

James


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

JamesReady said:


> Hey Thanx guys.... I went out when my neighbour was blowing his driveway... asked him to shut it down..... I then reached in the front and grabbed the impeller shaft and moved it up and down about 1/8" or so....Way too much play... I guess he is due for a new bearing...
> 
> Thanx again guys... Might have saved him further damage...
> 
> James


You pulled off the spark plug wire first, right "Lefty" ?


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't need to pull the wire when machine is turned off at the key and is NOT running.... I've never heard NOR will I ever hear of this thing starting by 
"*wiggling the shaft".... 
*That might get some things going, but NOT a Honda.... hehe..


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

JamesReady said:


> Don't need to pull the wire when machine is turned off at the key and is NOT running.... I've never heard NOR will I ever hear of this thing starting by
> "*wiggling the shaft"....
> *That might get some things going, but NOT a Honda.... hehe..



Never say "never". I would rather have 2 "safety switches" turned off than 1 whenever my hands and arms are involved. My car is a standard transmission, and I am not crazy about walking every place.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JamesReady said:


> Yes, I've noticed the high speed "fan" type of noise with this machine.... But you may be right about the impeller bearing.... It's a "bad" sound on anything mechanical.
> 
> Makes me "cringe" everytime....
> 
> ...


lol, listen to my fan noise on the 2015 hss 928 since I popped the rpms up to 4000 from 3600...neighbours tell me their houses vibrate when I do all their driveways,lol


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> Never say "never". I would rather have 2 "safety switches" turned off than 1 whenever my hands and arms are involved. My car is a standard transmission, and I am not crazy about walking every place.


he may have been joking but safe working methods is not a joking matter.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> lol, listen to my fan noise on the 2015 hss 928 since I popped the rpms up to 4000 from 3600...neighbours tell me their houses vibrate when I do all their driveways,lol


Is it really worth stressing all of the components for the extra throwing distance on a $2k+ machine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

As Steve Martin used to say...Well ex-cuuuusssee me !

Sorry for the insults.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Manual is here, or at the honda web site

HONDA HS1132 User Manual | 80 pages


----------

